# Early season randonee



## Bonno (19 Jan 2012)

The Victoria CC are once again holding their popular annual 'Braziers run' randonee on saturday 25th February 2012 at 9am.
Start at Victoria CC clubhut (near Stansted airport) for either the 50K circuit or the figure of eight circuit totalling 106K.
Food, parking,changing and showers available at the clubhut. Some basic overnight accomodation may be available at low rates!
The route is mostly quiet small country roads with not too many hills.
Details and more info from Christine Yareham 01279813683 or yarduo@tiscali.co.uk


----------



## Camrider (19 Jan 2012)

Plan to do this as a warm up for my first 150 the following w/e out of the same location (the Shaftsbury Spring 150) which in turn is a warm up for the "Up the Uts" 200 the w/e after that.


----------

